# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  Εχω γινει αντικοινωνικη!

## Natallie3

Καλησπερα!!θα ηθελα να μοιραστω το προβλημα μου και θα ηθελα να μου πειτε αν σας εχει συμβει.λοιπον,ας αρχισω:εχω κλειστει εδω και 5 χρονια στον εαυτο μου,εκτος απο 2,3 φιλους και γνωστους δεν θελω να βλεπω κανεναν αλλον ανθρωπο (η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν μ ενδιαφερει να συναναστρεφομαι με αλλους ανθρωπους).δεν εμπιστευομαι κανεναν οποτε μεσα στο μυαλο μου το εχω ως,γιατι να μιλησω με καποιον που δεν εμπιστευομαι;που ξερω οτι ,οτι και να πω θα με κατηγορησει αλλου και θα με κουτσουμπολεψει;εχω απογοητευτει!πως μπορω να το αντιμετωπισω και να ειμαι πιο νορμαλ απεναντι στους αλλους;εχω απογοητευτει με τους ανθρωπους...ευχαριστω

----------


## giannis000

γεια σου... χερωμαι που θελησες να μοιραστεις τον προβληματισμο σου. ελπιζω να βοηθηθεις εδω μεσα... επεισης θα ηταν μεγαλη χαρα μου αν μπορουσα να σε βοηθησω κ γω

Εστάλη από Mi A1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## giannis000

επεισης να σου πω πως κ γω ειχα μεγαλο θεμα με τους ανθρωπους...το οτι αρχησα να φτιαχνω πλεον πολυ καλες σχεσεις με τους ανθρωπους κ αυτην τη φορα κατα καποιον θαυμαστο τροπο να εχω να κανω με καταληλους ανθρωπους που ξεχηλιζουν απο ενεργεια αγαπης ειναι πραγματικα θαυμα... αλλα σε μενα αυτο ειναι μονο η κορυφητου παγοβουνου

Εστάλη από Mi A1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Sonia

Τι έγινε πριν 5 χρόνια και στο προκάλεσε αυτό δεν μας λες όμως...

----------


## giannis000

επεισης οσα ειπα για μενα ηταν μια αποτυχημενη προσπαθεια να ενθαρυνω... τεσπα... θελω απλα να βοηθησω... κ θελω να πιστεψεις κ συ κ ο κανθενας οτι ολλα αλαζουν κ μπορουν να βελτιωθουν

Εστάλη από Mi A1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Myra

Τι ειναι αυτο για το οποιο πιστευεις οτι καποιος θα σε κουτσομπολεψει ή θα σε σχολιασει;
Τι σηματοδοτησε αυτα τα 5 χρονια;συνεβη κατι πριν που σε εκανε να κλειστεις στον εαυτο σου;
Θελω να βοηθησω κι εγω οσο μπορω αρκει να γινεις πιο συγκεκριμενη αν θες  :Smile:  καλησπερα!

----------


## Myra

Επισης,υπαρχει καποιος διπλα σου ολα αυτα τα 5 χρονια;καποιος συγγενης;

----------


## stefamw

Ισως εισαι απλα ακοινωνικη ? (οχι ακοινωνητη)
Εγω κατεληξα πλεον στο συμπερασμα οτι ειμαι ακοινωνικος. Δεν μου δινει καμια ευχαριστηση το να συναναστρεφομαι με ανθρωπους. Δεν ξερω αν ειναι αποτελεσμα της κοινωνικης φοβιας που εχω ή ετσι ειναι απλα ο χαρακτηρας μου.

----------


## Natallie3

καληπερα Σονια!αυτή μου η συμπεριφορα ξεκινησε από της παρεες μου! εμπιστευομουν πολύ τους δικους μου ανθρώπους,όμως στην τελικη ολοι κοιτανε τον εαυτουλη τους μονο και σε πουλανε για την πλακα....!αν οι δικοι σου ανθρωποι είναι ετσι φαντασου οι υπολοιποι

----------


## Natallie3

ισως να είναι και ετσι όπως το εθεσες!το ιδιο και εγω συνεχως αποφευγω να ερχομαι σε επαφη με ανθρωπου που δεν γνωριζω.ακομη και αν είναι μεσα στη παρεα και φιλοι,παλι βρισκω δικαιολογιες και απορριπτω τις προσκλησεις που μου κανουν.

----------


## Natallie3

διπλα μου εχω μονο τον συντροφο μου.(από οικογενειακα προσωπα κανενασ,διοτι ολοι κανουν την ζωη τους)αυτό είναι άλλο θεμα,τελοσ παντων.επισης θα ηθελα να τονισω ότι ακομα και οι δικοι μου με εχουν χαρακτηρισει ωσ αντικοινωνικη.

----------


## Natallie3

καλησπέρα Γιαννη!και εγω το παλευω πολύ μεσα μου να τα καταφερω και να ανοιχτω αλλα δεν βλεπω διαφορα!μου εναι αδυνατον!

----------


## ioannis2

Αφού έχεις τον σύντροφο σου τι θες άλλο? Τους άλλους τι να τους κάνεις? Εκτός κι αν το βάθος του παραπόνου σου είναι συμπεριφορές από την οικογενεια - στενούς συγγενείς.

Κι εγώ γίνει πολύ πολύ προσφάτως κάπως αντικοινωνικός, μάλλον ξέκοψα από ορισμένους με τους οποίους κατα κόρον συναναστρεφόμουν με τη ψευδαίσθηση της φιλίας, μάλλον με την αίσθηση ότι έχω κάποιους να με καλύπτουν στο θέμα παρέα μέχρι που έγινα βέβαιος ότι η κατάσταση δεν πήγαινε άλλο και γι αυτό τους παράτησα! 
Οι υπόλοιποι που υποτίθεται έχω είναι πεταχτές φιλίες τυπου βλεπομαστε μια κάθε δυο μήνες. Αυτοί είναι πιο αξιόσπιστοι αν και η συσχετιση γίνεται σε τετοια σπανιότητα, βέβαια και λόγω υποχρεώσεων του καθενός.

----------


## iwannaaa

Εμενα μου αρεσει η μοναχικοτητα κι αλλο τοσο οι βαθειες επιλεκτικες σχεσεις.και στο κατω κατω δεν ειμαστε αναγκασμενοι να ακολουθουμε τη μαζα

Εστάλη από SM-J510FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## iwannaaa

Εχεις συντροφο και κανα 2 -3 φιλους μια χαρα.αλλοι δεν εχουν κανεναν.δεν εχει σημασια ο αριθμος των ανθρωπων αλλα η ποιοτητα των σχεσεων

Εστάλη από SM-J510FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## andreas86

<<φίλη μου>> Νatalie 3 κάτι μου θυμίζει αυτό το θέμα, μήπως το έχεις γράψει και παλαιότερα;;

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## andreas86

Πάντως εγώ μερικές φορές μόνος μου πάω για καφέ και περνάω ωραία!

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Sonia

Νομίζω ότι απογοητεύτηκες πριν 5 χρόνια από κάποιο σκηνικό κι από τότε έχεις γίνει υπερβολικά καχύποπτη και επικριτική με τους ανθρώπους. Αφού η ίδια το θεωρείς πρόβλημα και θες να γίνεις πιο κοινωνική, απλά πρέπει να δώσεις μία ευκαιρία στους άλλους και να μην τους απορρίπτεις πριν καν τους γνωρίσεις καλύτερα. Δεν κοιτάνε όλοι μόνο τον εαυτούλη τους κι ακόμα κι αν το κάνουν, δεν σημαίνει ότι το κάνουν σε συνάρτηση με εσένα. Μήπως έχεις υπερβολικές απαιτήσεις από ανθρώπους που δεν ξέρεις καλά με αποτέλεσμα να απογοητεύεσαι εύκολα; 

Το να βρίσκεσαι π.χ. σε μία παρέα και να συμμετέχεις σε μία συζήτηση με ανθρώπους που απλά έτυχε να βρίσκονται εκεί και δεν τους ξέρεις, δεν είναι κάτι το τρομερό που θα σε βλάψει. Με το να ανταλλάξεις δυο κουβέντες δεν τους παντρεύεσαι κιόλας. Αν δεν είστε στο ίδιο μήκος κύματος, τι είχαμε τι χάσαμε. Αν τυχόν συζητήσεις και δεις ότι έχεις κοινά και ταιριάζεις με κάποιον όμως, μπορεί να είναι η αρχή μιας φιλίας ή απλά μίας χαλαρής παρέας ή έστω μιας κοινωνικής επαφής που αν δεν σε ωφελήσει σε κάτι άμεσα, τουλάχιστον δεν θα σε βλάψει. 

Πρέπει να αφήσεις την επιφυλακτικότητα κατά μέρος και να αφεθείς λιγάκι.

----------


## ioannis2

> Εμενα μου αρεσει η μοναχικοτητα κι αλλο τοσο οι βαθειες επιλεκτικες σχεσεις.και στο κατω κατω δεν ειμαστε αναγκασμενοι να ακολουθουμε τη μαζα
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-J510FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App





> *Εχεις συντροφο και κανα 2 -3 φιλους μια χαρα.*αλλοι δεν εχουν κανεναν.δεν εχει σημασια ο αριθμος των ανθρωπων αλλα η ποιοτητα των σχεσεων
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-J510FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου. 
Μοναχικότητα φτάνει να ναι επιλογή ενώ έχω την ευκαιρία να σχετίζομαι εύκολα με τους άλλους. 

Όσο κόσμο και να ξέρεις, ακόμα κι αν όπου πας και σταθείς ο κόσμος σε ξέρει και σε χαιρετάνε, άμα δεν υπάρχουν αυτές οι έστω λίγες βαθιές επιλεκτικές ποιοτικές σχέσεις, θα βιώνεις τη θλίψη της μοναξιάς ή θα συμβιβάζεσαι με το να σχετίζεσαι προσαρμοζόμενος με λάθος για σενα άτομα. Ο κόσμος που θα σε βλέπει μ αυτους θα διερωτάται αν είσαι καλά ή πως γίνεται εσύ να σχετίζεσαι με τέτοιους.

----------


## Κάλι

Νομιζω ειναι διαφορετικο πραγμα η μοναχικοτητα που την επιλεγεις απο το να φοβασαι να εχεις σχεση με τον οποιοδηποτε ανθρωπο.και εγω απολαμβανω πολυ τον προσωπικο μου χωρο και χρονο.Πηγαινω πολυ συχνα για καφε με το βιβλιο μου,για περπατημα ακομα και ταξιδι εχω παει , με την WorldVentures στην Ρωμη, αλλα οποτε θελω την συντροφικοτητα και την παρεα νιωθω εξισου ανετη

----------


## giannis000

> Νομιζω ειναι διαφορετικο πραγμα η μοναχικοτητα που την επιλεγεις απο το να φοβασαι να εχεις σχεση με τον οποιοδηποτε ανθρωπο.και εγω απολαμβανω πολυ τον προσωπικο μου χωρο και χρονο.Πηγαινω πολυ συχνα για καφε με το βιβλιο μου,για περπατημα ακομα και ταξιδι εχω παει αλλα οποτε θελω την συντροφικοτητα και την παρεα νιωθω εξισου ανετη


αυτο ειναι πολυ καλο...

Εστάλη από Mi A1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## giannis000

εχεις σκευτει να μεινεις λιγο μονη επειτηδες? κ εκει να παρατηρισεις τι αισθανεσαι?

Εστάλη από Mi A1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## giannis000

εγω θυμαμαι επρεπε να φτασω στο σημειο να περιβαλωμαι μονο απο τετοια ατομα. προκειμενου να αναγκαστω να μεινω μονος. κ εκει να ερθει ενα μεγαλο εσωτερικο κενο. κ στη συνεχεια να το αφησω να με καταπιει. κ μετα αρχισα να νιωθω οτι τελικα αποδεσμευωμαι με υγειες τροπο απο τον κοσμο κ την αναγκη μου για τον κοσμο κ να αισθανωμια καλαε τον εαυτο μου

Εστάλη από Mi A1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## giannis000

γτ για να αισθανεσαι ολλη αυτην την απαχθεια για τον κοσμο αλλα συνχρονος να θες να ασχολεισαι με το γεγονος ""γτ να ειναι ετσι οι ανθρωποι" υποδηλωνει οτι μεσα σου εχεις μια θεληση ((η οποια μπορει να ειναι κ λιγο αναγκη)) να συσχετιζεσαι με κοσμο συνεχεια

Εστάλη από Mi A1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## giannis000

κ γω το ειχα αυτο... ηθελα να προσκολουμαι σε ανθρωπους... οκ εσυ θσως να μην το εχεις τοσο εντονα αλλα παλι βλεπω οτι τοχεις σενα βαθμο... οπως κ ναχει η ζωη σου δειχνει οτι θελει να σε αποτραβηξει απο τον κοσμο... κ δεν το κανει τυχαια... κ πιστεψεμε η ζωη ξερει κτ παραπανω απο το καθε χαζο ανθρωπακι εκει εξω... οποτε αν θες την συμβουλη μου συμπορευσου μαζι της... μην την πας κοντρα

Εστάλη από Mi A1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Καταρχας οτι σε προδωσαν καποιοι κοντινοι σου η ετσι το μετεφρασες εσυ (αν ρωτησουμε καποιον θα πει οτι τον προδωσες εσυ), δε σημαινει οτι θα ζησεις το ιδιο με ολους.
Κατα δευτερον εχεις συντροφο, εχεις δυο τρεις φιλους που εμπιστευεσαι, δε καταλαβαινω γιατι να ξεκοψεις τελειως νεες παρεες, απλα να περνατε ωραια καποιες στιγμες. Δεν χρειαζεται οοοοσους ξερουμε να τους εμπιστευθουμε τα εσωψυχα μας και αυτοι τα δικα τους. Μπορει απλα να πινετε ενα καφε που και που η να μαζευεστε για μια ταινια ξερω γω.

----------


## giannis000

> Καταρχας οτι σε προδωσαν καποιοι κοντινοι σου η ετσι το μετεφρασες εσυ (αν ρωτησουμε καποιον θα πει οτι τον προδωσες εσυ), δε σημαινει οτι θα ζησεις το ιδιο με ολους.
> Κατα δευτερον εχεις συντροφο, εχεις δυο τρεις φιλους που εμπιστευεσαι, δε καταλαβαινω γιατι να ξεκοψεις τελειως νεες παρεες, απλα να περνατε ωραια καποιες στιγμες. Δεν χρειαζεται οοοοσους ξερουμε να τους εμπιστευθουμε τα εσωψυχα μας και αυτοι τα δικα τους. Μπορει απλα να πινετε ενα καφε που και που η να μαζευεστε για μια ταινια ξερω γω.


εδω εχει δικιο 

Εστάλη από Mi A1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## VALERIAN

> Καταρχας οτι σε προδωσαν καποιοι κοντινοι σου η ετσι το μετεφρασες εσυ (αν ρωτησουμε καποιον θα πει οτι τον προδωσες εσυ), δε σημαινει οτι θα ζησεις το ιδιο με ολους.
> Κατα δευτερον εχεις συντροφο, εχεις δυο τρεις φιλους που εμπιστευεσαι, δε καταλαβαινω γιατι να ξεκοψεις τελειως νεες παρεες, απλα να περνατε ωραια καποιες στιγμες. Δεν χρειαζεται οοοοσους ξερουμε να τους εμπιστευθουμε τα εσωψυχα μας και αυτοι τα δικα τους. Μπορει απλα να πινετε ενα καφε που και που η να μαζευεστε για μια ταινια ξερω γω.


Πολυ Σωστος...

----------

